# Anti-freeze Explosion!



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Here's the drill....

I was winterizing the OUTBACK today...









and while I was sucking the anti-freeze out of the jug into the water pump (via add-on kit), I notice anti-freeze spewing out the CITY WATER connection all over the neighbors car! YIKES!









I figure the connection is either broken (inside guts) from freezing or something. (yes, I did make sure anti-freeze spewed out last winter)

I've looked it over pretty good, and can't figure out how to remove the guts, or the connection. Looks as if the whole plate would have to come off.

*Anyone have any experience with this?* I did notice water leaking from the connection while camping. I also noticed hot water bleeding back into my hose while hooked up this summer.

What's the fix??????


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The check valve has failed or come un seated.

Pull the inlet screen and look down the hole use a small screw driver or similar item to push the check valve in a bit. Watch it as you do it and you should see it seat properly.

If not then the best course of action is to replace it. About 15 to 20 bucks. If you want wait till next spring just cap it for now and put it on the list of spring start up actions to do.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Gota love that check valve! I discovered what it was when I pushed on it one day and got a face full of water!!!









By the way, what's this winterization stuff??? It's only Sept.!!!









Walter


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I discovered the check valve at my PDI...it hadn't worked since new.

The quick solution?? Use a blow out valve and keep it on while running the pump.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jolly,

Hope your neighbor wasn't around.
We don't need any dead Outbackers around here!

Please tell me it was a Chevy! 
(Oh boy! I'm gonna catch h**l for that one)









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Yes you are!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Please tell me it was a Chevy!


That's true, because good American iron could handle it, unlike those stinkin' furn jobs.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

OK, settle down!

Jolly, I was going to suggest arteriovenous fistula but the check valve thingy sounds more like the issue.

BBB


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes sir


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Gotta love this forum .... everyone is so polite









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I really gotta start getting back on the forum more often. Everyone else beat me to the answer.

And Jolly's winterizing already??????? Have you had your first snow yet?

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

CamperAndy...that's exactly what I did. I can't tell if it's seating or not...but I'm sure it's not, or it's broken. I'm always careful to push on it when winterizing to make sure anti---freeze comes out. I don't think it froze. I also heard you aren't supposed to push it in when it's under pressure. (bleed off inside first) I have pushed it in under pressure, and that may have wrecked it somehow.

Question is...do you have to pull off the entire outer panel to get this thing replaced? The guts don't seem to be removeable, and it looks like you'd have to order one from the dealer to get the whole thing.

Doug...it was a Chevy.

Tim...no snow yet, but it's in the 30's each morning. Camping season was over for us a month ago.

Thanks for the info...and the laughs!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> in the 30's each morning



















That's too cold for me!! Lately it's been upper 60s almost 70 at night here.

Supposed to cool off somewhat when Rita hits, though.

BTW, Keep an eye on Texas.

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Pete,

The whole assembly comes off of the trailer. I did the same thing last year. I was able to disconnect the water lines, remove the panel and get the valve apart. Once I got it apart it was easy to reseat the o-ring and put it back together. I don't remember exactly how it comes apart, but I remember it being not too complicated.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

camping479 said:


> Pete,
> 
> The whole assembly comes off of the trailer. I did the same thing last year. I was able to disconnect the water lines, remove the panel and get the valve apart. Once I got it apart it was easy to reseat the o-ring and put it back together. I don't remember exactly how it comes apart, but I remember it being not too complicated.
> 
> ...


How do you get it off the trailer? Does it come off from the inside?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Jolly sorry but the nuts and bolts of taking it apart are out of reach at the moment. I am on a job on Lake Maracaibo Venezuela and can not go look at the trailer.

From memory the easiest way would be to do as Mike said. Disconnect the hoses and unscrew the panel. With it in your lap you will have a better idea on a check valve gutectomy.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> camping479 said:
> 
> 
> > Pete,
> ...


I watched as a tech replaced my from new...he disconnected everything on the inside, then you have to loosen the screwws on the outside and cut through the caulking around the square frame. When it goes back together, you just recaulk it.

Steve


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Steve's right, the panel is screwed on from the outside. Cut the caulk around it and then recualk it when you put it back in.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Bummer. I thought it would be less of a hassle. I guess I'll be pulling it off to check it out. Thanks for the tips!

PS...You should see the new streak I have across the grass!
That anti-freeze has killed it dead already!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

But Jolly how's the neighbors car.
Did they said anything.

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

It never hit the Suburban. Just came very close.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> PS...You should see the new streak I have across the grass!
> That anti-freeze has killed it dead already!
> [snapback]56001[/snapback]​


 And to think that stuff is supposed to be non-toxic.

tip: a male garden hose plug is a good idea to carry if that check valve ever fails while you are out somewhere. screw in the plug to fresh water connection, and no more problem.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good point Katrina!

Maybe I do want to stick with compressed air only when winterizing. Just when I think I have it figured out...ARRGH! I'm so confused!









And great tip on the plug! I will have to add that to my ever bulging onboard toolbox.

Thanks!, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Good point Katrina!
> 
> Maybe I do want to stick with compressed air only when winterizing. Just when I think I have it figured out...ARRGH! I'm so confused!
> 
> ...


If you blow out the system, you can use the blow out plug to keep the system from backing out the city hook up. Thats what I did until the dealership replaced my unit.

Steve


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Good point Katrina!
> ...


Yeah, use the blow out plug you already have. (With a washer)


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yea! I've got one of those somewhere! I figured out REAL QUICK it was useless for winterizing...in North Dakota anyway!


----------

